# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Where does he live/fish?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Natal province R.S.A./mozambique.


MOZ.
That's what you're doing wrong.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Natal province R.S.A./mozambique.
> ...


My thoughts exactly
its what I'm doing wrong too apparently

And there was me wondering why I wasn't cathing tunas and geets last time I was out ...


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

You aren't going to turn into a Carnster stalker to try & reclaim some glory are you Salti? ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

salticrak said:


> .I suppose these reports do not reflect the 100% percent of donuts at the moment.
> I mean just one of Markus's recent captures would do me for a whole season, the way things stand at the moment :?


FTFY gordo


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> nah mate, it seems the best I can do is live vicariously thru other peoples epic catches.


Me even more so. Just waiting for the kid to get a bit older so that I can start stealing more time back for fishing.

Keep getting out there & I'm sure things will pick up. There is no substitute for time on the water.


----------



## nichwan (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what technique you use because I wasn't watching.. but a couple of tips.. one is to raise the rod tip slowly on the first run if using a circle hook.. that turns the hook and sets it.. second is to use slightly less drag than you think you need. Too much drag can rip the hook even if its set. 
Third, if the fish magically grows arms and hands and removes the hook itself then you can always use that to make yourslelf feel better..

If you are doing both of the first two, you're doing nothing wrong.. I guess the fish may have been able to move in a way to break free


----------

